# Recommend DVI to HDMI or VGA connection



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and have just finished our HT. I am connecting a HTPC to the projector - I have DVI and VGA available on the video card. Which would you recommend - VGA to VGA on the projector or DVI to HDMI on the Projector? Distance ~ 25'.
Thanks!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

While DVI to HDMI adapter cables are more expensive than VGA cables, I would think you would get a better signal from your DVI output which is compatible with HDMI through such an adapter cable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Jay, Going with the DVI to HDMI is the best choice as you will have far less problems with the dreaded HDCP handshake.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

agreed, dvi to hdmi, i have the same setup in our theater and it works great
you can find very reasonable cables online, monoprice / bluejeans / pacificcable all come to mind


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks, consensus is to use the DVI to HDMI.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Since your in Canada it will be cheaper to simply get it from here Unless you can get it locally for about the same. I have the exact same cable and its very good quality 33' long You will pay more after shipping for the cables from the US due to boarder fees.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You can also try Cable Sales Canada:

http://www.cablesalescanada.com/


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the cable suggestions! I connected the DVI to HDMI on the Pj and it works great. 
Purchased a DVI to HDMI connector and HDMI Cable locally.


----------

